# My betta's tail rot is gone and his tail is coming back!!! Let us celebrate!!!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

You heard right! Marble's tail rot is gone! His tail is coming back! I can't wait to see his tail full again! Oh, he is going to be flawlessly beautiful once again! Let's celebrate by talking about tail rot stories and how wonderful it was when it disappeared! Just one question, how long will it take for his tail to grow back?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

it's different with different bettas. Sadly, I don't have any happy finrot stories... The only story I have was when I kept my beautiful betta splenden in a 5 gal, and he caught ick. Then, I moved him out of the 5 gal into a hospital tank. He then caught fin rot. I treated him with wardleys ick med and melefix. I went on a trip, came back, and his fin rot reached his body. The next day, he was dead.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No fin rot stories, but remember to continue dosing medication for a week or two after his entire tail is back! Congrats though!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most of my finless fish have been chewed-on cichlids. Fins do grow back.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say, to keep treating him for fin rot for a while longer so you can be SURE that he's clear of finrot.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I treated him for maybe three or four days longer than it said to. I use Pimafix. It worked amazingly well. His tail is already coming back. It's the slightest bit longer everyday, maybe a half of a millimeter... But at least it is growing back! How long should it take to grow back?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have any happy fin rot stories. Just a very sad one 
My betta got tail rot & fin rot. It spread to his body and he passed on 
Its awesome that you could save him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never heard of it. I used melefix, but it was too late.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! It's back  That makes me sad! Is it possible that he is allergic to the stuff inside the filter cartrige, or however it is spelled? It's weird because when he was in the tank for the first couple days he was fine, then he got tail rot, then it went away. Now with Pimafix you have to take the coal looking-stuff out of the filter. When we changed back to the filter after treatment, it came back. So, maybe he is allergic to something... :-(


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

the coal like stuff is carbon. I don't know, but a salt dip may help.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

:'( My larger of the two dwarf crawfish was piched onto his tail. Now he is missing a big chunk of his once-beautiful tail. I removed the larger crawfish and put it in a large fishbowl. The smaller crawfish is hiding in the house/hut and won't hurt him. One weird thing is that the crawfish wouldn't let go of his tail, even with Marble banging the evil crawfish against the aquarium wall... What should I do with the larger crawfish? Keep it in a fish bowl, or return it to the place I got it? The guarentee is expired, but they do except them being given back...


----------

